

Sometimes, We Want Prices to Fool Us - mitmads
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/14/business/for-penney-a-tough-lesson-in-shopper-psychology.html

======
trhtrsh
It's a fun Just So Story, but any indictment of JC Penney (which has been
failing for years before the latest "fair pricing" campaign) on the basis of
its stable pricing needs to explain why Trader Joe's thrives "despite" its
stable pricing.

<http://www.traderjoes.com/about/general-faq.asp#Specials>

~~~
mitmads
Made me reread this article -
[http://money.cnn.com/2010/08/20/news/companies/inside_trader...](http://money.cnn.com/2010/08/20/news/companies/inside_trader_joes_full_version.fortune/index.htm)

